# Replaced Headlight assembly now windows wont go down



## aa76360 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yesterday I had my passanger side headlight assembly replaced for 2007 altima 4dr, and now my windows wont go down? any idea why??


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Won't go down at all? Blown fuse prolly.

Auto down won't work? Battery was disconnected, windows need to be re-learned. Hold full down for 3 sec., then full up for 3.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a remote starter installed by Ziebart and the window doesn't go up automatically (it does go down automatically). By "hold full down/up" do you mean hold the window button all the way up for 3 seconds, then down?


----------



## rasputinschild (Jan 24, 2009)

Actually this happened to me everytime I worked on the stereo. However if you just keep using it it does go away. 
Maybe it just took a while to relearn them by accident. 
I'm not really sure why it happens, keep with them for a couple weeks and let us know.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

vrefron said:


> Won't go down at all? Blown fuse prolly.
> 
> Auto down won't work? Battery was disconnected, windows need to be re-learned. Hold full down for 3 sec., then full up for 3.


Thank you for this tip! This worked for me!


----------

